# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نحوه ساخت برنامه Setup در Visual Studio 2010

## mahmoodimr

سلام
دوستان من یه برنامه نویس فوق العاده تازه کار هستم.
یه برنامه برای طراحی سقف تیرچه بلوک در Visual Basic 2010 نوشتم اما نمی دونم چطوری ازش Setup درست کنم؟
اگه میشه لطف کنید و راهنمایی بفرمایید که چطور می تونم هم به وسیله Install Shield برنامه نصب درست کنم؟ و هم اینکه چطور می تونم برنامه رو طوری خروجی بگیرم که بدون نیاز بودن به نصب اجرا بشه؟
راستش من اصلا نمی دونم از چه فایلهایی باید برای ساخت برنامه نصب استفاده کنم؟

----------


## ki.hijin

سلام
اول اینکه باید visual studio را باز کنی. برنامه اصلی visual studio  را می گم نه اونی که توش برنامتو نوشتی . بعد new project رو انتخاب کن باید در سمت چپ گزینه install shield رو ببینی . روش کلیک کن تا نوع setup کردنتو مشخص کنی . براش یک اسم هم انتخاب کن . حالا به ترتیب گزینه هایی رو که در پایین صفحه می بینی برو جلو و تنظیماتت رو انجام بده . مهم اینه که در قسمت application file حتما فایل .exe برنامتو که در debug هست ، اضافه کنی . برای تنظیم این مراحل که گزینه هایش را در پایین صفحت می بینی کلی راهنما تو اینترنت ریخته !
موفق باشی

----------


## nazi89

سلام  ببخشید آیا با visual studio 2010 Express هم میشه setup  ساخت آیا؟
اخه  من وقتی new project   را  انتخاب میکنم گزینه install shield رانمی بینم

----------

